# Computer not recognizing CDrom/DVD drive



## G8TRGRL (Jan 30, 2009)

I first noticed the problem when I tried to install some software...put in the CD & nothing happened. I opened "My Computer" & the CD/DVD drive was not listed.

This is a Dell Dimension E520 purchased 12/06. I tried to search the Dell site for a driver but found nothing, only firmware. I'm not even sure exactly what combo drive I have. On the packing slip, it says "48X COMBO, BLK, DIM, M." I also did a scan on the Dell site & it says I have "CDRW/DVD, 48 Toshiba Samsung Storage Tech Serial ATA, Blk." I also looked on the Toshiba & Samsung sites for drivers or support but couldn't find anything.

I opened the computer & made sure everything was attached & to see if I could find more product info. I reattached everything, even though it was already secure. The only info I found on the combo drive is on the side it says PSHP8. There is also a sticker on the back that reads:
PSN
ISH
TSK
6918A117150L
COMBO-LF

I'm not sure if my son deleted it or what caused the computer to not recognize this driver.

Help! Thanks!


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Try This
Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG
You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fixcd.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_xp]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf_XP]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr_xp]
------------------------------ Use text before this line -----------------------------


----------



## G8TRGRL (Jan 30, 2009)

OK, I tried the Notepad entry but when I tried to double click the file it said, "Cannot import....(file)/FIXCD.REG. The specified file is not a registry script. You can only import binary registry files from within the registry editor."


----------



## G8TRGRL (Jan 30, 2009)

OK, I feel really stupid.... I forgot to enter all the info listed below the line into the notepad text. Duh!

So after I thought about it, tried it again & it worked! Thanks so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------

